

Ask HN: API/service for pushing text notifications to android/iOS - marshallford

Hello HN! I am looking for a API&#x2F;service similar to PushBullet that I can use to send plain old text to devices that have subscribed&#x2F;installed an app. The reason I ask is that I am working on a ruby script that checks an API and lets users know when it has been updated. see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pushbullet.com&#x2F;channel?tag=metacritic-new-albums.<p>Thanks!
======
briandear
Parse, UrbanAirship; they all do it.

